# Molnija 3602 By (M)Any Other Name



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have been collecting Molnija open faced 36002 pocket watches for some time and have a couple of distinct sub-sets. One is embossed case back designs and another is 'badged' versions - virtually all of which feature the embossed train.

To date I have a dozen different 'badge' names; Ð§ÐÐ™ÐšÐ, 3ÐšÐ¡ÐŸÐ Ð•Ð¡Ð¡(X2), ADANAC, CORSAR, HELBROS, INGERSOLL, KRASNIKOF, MARATHON(X2), ORIOSA, PIERRE JACQUARD, SERKISOF & SERVICES.

The latest addition is badged 'LAKAWANNA' and comes from the US (image from ebay) - haven't done any research into the name as yet.










I'd be very interested to know if anybody knows of, or has got, any others?

Julian (L)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Julian, I have a couple of russian pocket watches somewhere. One, I reckon is identical to the one in your post although perhaps using a different name. I'll dig them out tomorrow and post pics for you.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Bit of digging produced ...

"The Delaware, Lackawanna and Western Railroad Company (DL&W or *Lackawanna*) (reporting mark DLW) was a railroad connecting Pennsylvania's Lackawanna Valley, rich in anthracite coal, to Hoboken, NJ (with rail and ferry service to New York City), Buffalo and Oswego, New York. It merged with the Erie Railroad in 1960, forming the Erie Lackawanna Railroad, and was absorbed into Conrail in 1976."

Courtesy of Wikepedia


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Julian, happy new year!

Nice piece good bit of history. Myself I have a Marathon from the late 60's and and Adanac somewhere. Both were pretty common here back then yet see none about now. The Adanac name we still see on businesses, old safes, bank safes and various other things, spell it backwards and you get.......Canada but you knew that. Best other reversal of a name was Enicar or Racine!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian, would my Services date from the mid `70s & is my memory correct in that there was also a Sekonda version?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Better late than never.  Perhaps you can identify the second one Julian?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Julian, would my Services date from the mid `70s & is my memory correct in that there was also a Sekonda version?


Yes, your memory serves you well. I keep seeing them pop up on ebay but either forget to bid or don't bid enough :angry:. I couldn't be sure of the date of your Services - I've never found anywhere that offers reliable dating information based on serial numbers. I would think very late 60's to mid 70's based on overall finish and dial.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Better late than never.  Perhaps you can identify the second one Julian?


Nice Molnija - the numerals are kept small enough for the 5 & 7 not to be partially removed for the sub dial.

I have no idea about the second one  - hopefully Andreas will look in on this thread and provide an answer.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Julian, would my Services date from the mid `70s & is my memory correct in that there was also a Sekonda version?
> ...


Thanks I`m trying to get a better picture of when Services were sourcing their pocket watches from UMF & Molnija. My presumption (based on evidence that UMF made Services were being sold up to this period) is that they switched from GDR to Russia sometime in the mid 70`s, also I gather around this time the company took over the import/distribution of Sekonda & so would have gained better contact with Molnija.


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice Molnijas.... I have collected a few similar Corteberts in the past... mainly 616, 617, 620 and 624.... very similar designs..........

Kai in Singapore..


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Kai said:


> Nice Molnijas.... I have collected a few similar Corteberts in the past... mainly 616, 617, 620 and 624.... very similar designs..........
> 
> Kai in Singapore..


The Cortebert tie-in goes something like this:

Cortebert were for many, many years the main source for the watches sold by Serkissof of Istanbul to the Turkish National Railways for offical railway use. At some point, Serkissof switch to the Chelyabinsk Watch Factory, USSR, (makers of Molnija watches) for their railway watches. The external design was specified by the railway company so that stayed the same. It being an attractive design, the Soviets decided to release a Molnija-badged version for the domestic market, and Sekonda for the UK, etc, etc... And that is how Turkish National Railway style watches came to be sold all over the world.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote from a review on 'Ed's Corner' blog ......

"What I personally found very interesting is that the 3602 movement is actually a copy of a Swiss Cortebert pocket watch movement that was originally made at least sixty years ago. While I am not sure exactly which of the old Cortebert movements the 3602 is based on, it bears strong visual resemblance to the model 592 and 620 Cortebert movements."

...... suggests the Cortebert connection could have continued.

My 'other collection' (TCDD Watches) includes several Cortebert - both pocket and wrist watches.

Julian (L)


----------

